# Finishing Tools Question.



## Red Raptor (Jun 13, 2015)

Is it possible to mix flat box handles with different mfg's boxes, (example: a level 5 handle with a tape tech box? <img smilieid="24" class="inlineimg" src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/forums/smilies/blink.gif" border="0"><br>


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes, All brand boxes fit with all brand handles.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

But be carefull when u go to flushers as i learnt the hard way lol


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

But u can get different size ball ends to fit with adaptors to handles for flushers and rollers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Not easily i am only getting one for my can am thanks to cazna can am has its own funny thread that runs on a slight angle prob be easy to get an adaotor for the tape pro to change to can am or rwvolution size but hard my way and when u have a tape pro...or tape tech who cares they fit eachother and make the best heads


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yeah if you stick to better brands most interchange anyways but I'm gonna go full tapepro and never need to worry iv got a system for now but when I upgrade sh!T's gonna get awsome lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Tapeworm flat boxes and handles don't fit the other brands.


----------

